# Venice LA in late March - Any Good?



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thinking about taking a road trip at the end of March with my 2 boys for some red fishing. Any opinions on what we might expect weather wise? I've heard that March and April are WINDY.....

We're looking at Venice and would be spin fishing - probably in a Bay Boat to fit 3 anglers and the guide. Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

We're catching reds at will right now down there on fly and its not gonna change much in the next month.  But you are 100% correct regarding wind.  March and April are notoriously windy....... or dead calm. You know what they say about LA?  If you don't like the weather..... hang around 15 minutes.
Saturday before last it was blowing 20 and we still had a great day. Just had to stay on the back side of marsh islands to spot fish in calmer water.  If you are casting and not too concerned with spotting, you can still have a good day in the wind.
Good luck.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Depends how much water is coming down the Ms.River. Capt. Shawn Lanier will put you on the fish; Fish On Guide Service. He has a great 4 night/3 day pkg.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

With regard to wind, Venice has tall cane to take shelter against. I'd be more concerned about the MS river discharge which climbs through spring as snow melts etc. People still catch though, but not too sure if people can still sight fish. I don't know, but I usually wait for the river to fall. Venice can be an absolute bear! ...oil & gas crew boats, ocean liners, random sandbars, fog..and floating trees! good luck!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any guess what the water height & conditions will be based on this years snowfall up river?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't have a clue. I usually just follow:

waterwatch.usgs.gov

you can get a feel for what the MS river is doing my checking it's discharge rates up river, usually Illinois or so. Right now is leveling off in Baton Rouge at 26ft, which is somewhat high. 

If you go with a local guide (which I recommend for Venice), then I'm sure you'll catch. There's usually salty water underneath the muddy river water. Again, no clue as to the sightfishing.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks...


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

WINDY.....

Venice can be very tricky, I would consider another time of year if you want the best experience. Late October - Late Feb for sightcasting and then not until Late April -July for good fishing, but more blind casting. I have caught fish in Venice most of the year, but the least March and April.

Good Luck


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. We ended up hitting Loake Okeechobee for a day and then 2 days in Everglades City. Caught fish both places but it blew like a sum bitch. 

No more trips in March!


----------

